# Shea Butter?



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Is there anyone who use this. I know it can be very good for your hair and so. But I would like to know if I will use it for my skin, will it clog the pores?

Thanks anyway!!!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Nobody?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cirean (Nov 9, 2005)

By your skin do you mean your face? Shea butter is good for hands and body but I don't think it's meant for faces, it's pretty heavy and greasy.


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've been using shea butter way before it became a hit in America. I use it mixed with pure mango butter for my face. I make shea butter cream for my hair, and whip the shea butter until its a cream texture for my face. I mostly use it on my face during the winter time.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes actually I meant for the face. But hey if it is good for the hands and body, i`ll then use it there. Thanks!!!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Or maybe I am gonna use it in the winter also. What kinda skintype do you have? Did you noticed any breakouts from the sheabutter? Thanks in advantage.


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 9, 2005)

I consider myself combination to normal. I don't breakout, and it didn't clog my pores. It just leaves my skin really soft and I use African black soap.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

Aha, ok then I will try to use it and if it will not work that I can quit any time. By the way what`s the name of the african soap, do you mean dudu osun?


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't know the name of the black soap. Its hand made at a local African shop. Whatever you use just make sure the black soap is actually brown.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 10, 2005)

I use it in my hair and love it for that purpose. I like it for my body too, especially for fading dark areas.

ETA: I don't know about it clogging the pores. I don't use it on my face.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 10, 2005)

Shea butter, as I understand it comes in different consistencies thus serving a purpose for either the body, hair or face. My moisturizer contains shea butter and it does not clog my pores and my pores clog very easily.


----------



## Liz (Nov 10, 2005)

i used to use it. i forget why. either for dry skin or acne. but i heard you're supposed to use 100% pure shea butter. over here in the US, you can get it at the all natural food stores like whole foods and i think trader joes might have it. i think l'occitane(sp?) has a she butter lotion thing too, but they're more expensive.


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 10, 2005)

CORRECT........

IT SHOULD BE YELLOW/BROWN IN COLOR AND HAVE A SMOKED SMELL IF IT IS PURE. IF NOT, THEN IT IS REFINED SHEA BUTTER. A USE GHANA SHEA BUTTER FROM LOCAL AFRICAN SHOP'S.


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, I LOVE shea butter. I use it in a cream cleanser for my body, use it in a body butter, I also use it in a balm for my lips and use the cream for my under my eyes at night. L'Ocitane has a nice tin of it that you can use for a lot of things and carry with you. You can even order it on some natural/herbal supply companies online. I know Rose Mountain Herbs carries it and so do some other companies for people who make natural, pure things to use at home or have small businesses. There are other companies too that sell in bulk. There are so many uses for it and consistencies. It really is a great oil. If you get a light version it shouldn't clog your pores, I don't think it is comedogenic anyway though. The mineral makeup I use is in compact form because I don't like loose and instead of using some chemical binder, filler or something bad, they use a light version of shea butter. I have no problem with it and I don't break out. It helps it last on my face and keep it moist instead of drying out my skin like a lot mineral makeup. I love shea butter! and I have oily skin and hair, so give it a try, it is definitely nature's beauty secret! Chermarie


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks sweeties for the replies. Oh yeah also good to know which kinda butter is good for use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 10, 2005)

I think 100% Shea Butter should be find to use on your face, Cleopatra used shea butter on her skin lol, does anyone know of where in London I would be able to find some pure shea butter? Also can anyone recommend a good shea butter body cream/lotion, not too expensive though.


----------



## Leony (Jan 17, 2006)

OK, sorry for bumping this post.

Thanks for starting the thread lollipop.

Now could anyone here recommend any 100% shea butter products?

I know only L'Occitane sheabutter cream product though, I tried it and I quite like it but I hate the price lol.

TIA


----------



## Leony (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot Kim!

I hope they ship international, if not I'll try Ebay or other JP import website.


----------



## hissycat (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't know you could use shea butter straight. I LOVE all my products that have shea butter in them (body lotion, lip balm...)


----------



## fala707 (Jan 21, 2006)

I use 100% natural shea butter for my hair skin and face. I rub a little between my hands to melt it then put a thin layer on my face in the winter. I have not had any clogged pores or breakouts.


----------



## smilingface (Jan 22, 2006)

I love using black soap and shea butter. I have never used shea butter on my face though. I am afraid it would be too heavy. I get my black soap and shea butter from Nasabb.com.


----------



## Leony (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to MUT Fala  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEmilyRep (Jan 23, 2006)

I sell my Shea Butter Creme to breast cancer patients during their treatments. It is moisture to the MAX!

Try putting it on your lips too!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 24, 2006)

OMG. OMG

:ies from the sudden rush of excitement::

Shea butter is heaven sent. I get mine from A real african store. And i know its the real stuff cus they sell it in A BIG ziploc bag for just 5 dollars, its has the smokey smell, it has just been expressed and shipped over from Africa, And i have had it for 3 months now, And it is still there.!!! i cant stress how good this is. My scars are fading, my acne has reduced, And when i put it on at night in the morning, my face looks much better. I LOVE SHEA BUTTER


----------



## Leony (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to MUT LadyEmilyRep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm still on a search for pure shea butter and black soap lol, if anyone here from London knows of African store I would be most grateful!


----------



## LadyEmilyRep (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Leony,

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 25, 2006)

:icon_smil Hi! I know Lush products (you can get them online) makes a black soap but I don't know if it is the same as the black soap they are talking about. I do know where to get pure shea butter that is completely pure and nothing added. You just melt it down a little to use it. It comes in a bag in little bits. It is from a company that supplies herbs and oils and other organic bulk products for people who make their own stuff. they also have their own line of products already made up and it is all pure with no additives. Here is the link:http://www.mountainroseherbs.com. They also sell essential oils and other stuff. I don't know if they service London area but you might give it a try. They are very nice and a good company to deal with. They have information on using different items also. I hope this helps. Nice to meet you!:icon_wink Chermarie


----------



## Leony (Jan 25, 2006)

OMG I remember that site from a herbal book recommendations!

Thanks for reminding me the web! They also ship to Japan yay!


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 25, 2006)

The closest I come to Shea butter is in my body wash! I'm so lazy when it comes to moisturizing. I just make sure my b/w has really high moisturizer content.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanx Truthseeker I'll check it out.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 25, 2006)

Pure unrefined shea butter is great for many things head to toe. I love it, but it is too heavy for my combo/oily facial skin. Here's the link of a great seller on eBay. They have a quality product that must be purchased by the pound.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZheritagecomp

The making of unrefined shea butter:

http://www.goldrvr.island.net/~ydrums/SheaButterStory.htm

The many uses of shea butter:

http://www.sheainstitute.com/21reasons.html

I hope this is helpful!!!


----------



## Leony (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the links speerrituall1, very informative!


----------



## jwahlton (Jan 26, 2006)

Shea Butter is wonderful. I only use unrefined shea butter and use it in most all of my products. My most decadent soap is shea butter, cocoa butter and dead sea mud. OMG that is wonderful for your skin.

Use it on your lips for softness. Rub into scars to help fade. Use on a pregnant tummy to reduce the stretch marks. Use on your feet to soften them up. Just made some lotion bars with shea butter. It looks greasy but it isn't and sinks into your skin like nothing else


----------



## tourmaline (Feb 24, 2006)

I got my raw shea butter here. Very affortable!!!

XXXSPAMXXX

*Can someone help me! My link to this shea butter website has been edited I believe by Charmaine as Spam. It's a legitimate site that sells raw shea butter. What's the difference between this site and other posted on MuT??*

*Thanks!*


----------



## robertc (Feb 24, 2006)

SeneGence has a Shea Butter Body Butter.


----------



## lglala84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Does this help fade dark scars?


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 26, 2006)

i used it on my skin when it was more acne-prone, and it REALLY made me break out! but as a body moisturizer, i love it. i love the organic shea butter as well as l'occitane's products with shea butter. it's great stuff! :icon_love


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep that's one of it's properties, it's best to get the unrefined stuff which is purest.


----------



## tourmaline (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you Charmaine for your quick response!!! I really appreciate it....


----------



## FlyyBrownGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

LIPGLOSSQUEEN

I remember seeing some African stores near Elephant and Castle tube station when I was in London over the summer. I am sure that you can find some in the Camberwell/Peckham area.


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 28, 2007)

I got me some Shea Butter today for the redness in my face from Rosacea. Does anyone else use it for this? This is the first time i've used it. It's 100% shea butter from bath and body works. I got it for $17.50 for 3 oz. It does feel a little Greasy should I be doing something differently? Thanks for any help!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 29, 2007)

You only need to use a small amount, I love it as a night time moisturiser for my face and body- for my face I have a little blend of shea butter, aloe vera gel and olive oil.


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if it will take the redness out of your face? I read it would but didn't know. Today is my first day of using it. I'm hoping it will help get rid of it.


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 29, 2007)

i use unrefined shea butter everywhere!my hair, my skin it hasnt clogged pores yet. its really good for me now that its so friggin cold,my pores actually look smaller. just so u know if u dont already its derived from the shea nut which grows in africa people have been using for hundreds if not thousands of years.might smell a little funny to you, cause it smells like nuts but u can get it scented or get the refined stuff which they sellanywhere but its not as good.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 29, 2007)

I use products with Shea Butter on my body, bit not on my face. If I had the pure stuff I would probably try it. If I can use vaseline on my face, I can use shea butter, right?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 29, 2007)

^Yep!


----------



## ANGEL BRANT (Jan 29, 2007)

hey Gals...

Shea Butter is also known as Karite, which is it's "scientific" name. You can also try Barbassu Oil which is a derivative of Shea Butter.

FIXED OILS, BUTTERS &amp; WAXES | SHEA BUTTER | SHEA OIL | TAMANU OIL | SOAPMAKING OILS

The link above is for a formulary here in Tucson, Arizona called "Snowdrift Farms". This is where I buy all of my butters for different things.

I love it. I also mix the Shea butter with coarse cane sugar to make a great scrub, it is especially great for the roughness in your feet and backs of arms.

Angel

Regina,

What is going on in your skin that is making it red? Shea Butter is also an occlusive. Although it will not block the pores, outside of moisturizing the skin and hair, I am not sure if it will help redness unless the redness is caused by extremely dry skin.

Angel


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 29, 2007)

It is from Rosacea. someone else posted on my thread here on MUT that it would take the redness out of the capilaries in my face. I also had a allergic reaction to Dr. Wexler's and was told it would take care of that. I used cortisone to take the inflamation out but I know in time it can thin the skin so i'm looking for a safer alternative. As far as the red from the capilaries I'm not sure, but I tried it yesterday....I hate Rosacea!!! Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## ANGEL BRANT (Jan 29, 2007)

Regina,

I have some suggestions but since I saw a "rosacea" topic, I thought it would be better to post to you over there....OK?

Angel


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use L'Occitane shea butter on my lips


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

I love shea butter and use it on my face at night to moisturize. I am so serious about staying youthful in appearance LOL aren't we all and shea is touted as something that aids in that. never clogs my pores or causes breakouts on me. I really make sure that I use it if I've washed w/ Black soap. Great combo for clear beautiful skin


----------



## mica ela (May 25, 2007)

I just recently purchased a pound of unrefined shea butter at *this* website. So far, I love it! I've been using it for the past three days and can already feel the difference in my skin. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

*One of my favourite cleansers contains cocoa and shea butter. It can be marvelous, if used correctly, and suitable for your skin; I'm afraid that you'll only be able to find out if it is through first-hand experience. It doesn't seem to depend on your "skin type" (oily/combination/dry) at all. *


----------

